
Air Head: How Aviation Made the Modern Mind - Thevet
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/01/air-head
======
Terr_
> The day’s lecture was short, with slides; the speaker, a neuropsychologist
> named Chris Frith, argued that a crucial feature of consciousness was
> regret.

This reminds me of a quote from Dune, where Count Hasimir Fenring is talking
with Baron Harkonnen:

> "Mankind has ah only one mm-m-m science," the Count said [...]

> "And what science is that?" the Baron asked.

> "It's the um-m-m-ah-h science of ah-h-h discontent," the Count said.

